# 6" Wrists



## helo (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Wondering whether you can help me find a watch please. I have had very few watches in my life due to my wrists being so small and the straps looking silly or uncomfortable. I normally have to make new holes in straps and then I would have the pointed end of the strap overlapping the clock face if you know what I mean.

Basically I'm looking for a nice Diver style watch that can be worn to work or look sporty enough to wear day to day with T-Shirt.

I really like the look of this:










I don't know anything about this make and have searched for prices and cant find any, so guess they are very expensive.

My main concern is the strap not looking too big and fitting well, the clock face sits on my wrist and doesn't overlap so the strap then has to be pulled so tight that it digs in to my wrists.

Wrist Size just under 6"

Budget: well if it fits well and I like it then this may be the one and only watch I buy for a long time so I don't want to set a budget, but I'm no millionaire 

Can anyone help please?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi. I can't help with sizing but timeway Europe sell this brand, though not this particular model, unless I missed it. The models they do have some of are similar are between Â£1200 and Â£3000.

T


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My wrist is 6 inches and I would not opt for a 44 mm watch personally. 41 mm is about the limit, anything over looks like a clock.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I also have skinny wrists and generally opt for midsize (36 - 38 mm), larger than 40mm looks as if I've strapped a pocketwatch on my wrist.

Depends how much you want to spend. Seiko & Citizen still market midsize divers watches. Rolex of course still have their midsize range & Omega still sell midsize, their Seamaster 300m & Railmaster for instance. Breitling do a lovely 38 mm version of their Superocean Heritage (BREITLING AEROMARINE SUPEROCEAN HERITAGE 38). That's the one I'd have!

It's a case of searching the web really.... In the meantime whilst your searching you could buy a reasonably priced RLT the RLT37 looks sporty is 35mm and will only set you back Â£49 whilst your enjoying the search!!

As for straps there is a site in Germany that sell extra short straps.

Happy hunting

Roger


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

get the strap adjusted to fit and wear what you like - ive got skinny wrists, but love big divers - dont care if it looks like im wearing a clock either, its only me looking at the time and i dont particularly care if the watch looks too big!

would recommend avoiding a U-Boat tho, that could be pushing the limit, just look at it on Clarkson - he's a big bloke and it still looks big on him!


----------



## helo (Oct 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Hi. I can't help with sizing but timeway Europe sell this brand, though not this particular model, unless I missed it. The models they do have some of are similar are between Â£1200 and Â£3000.
> 
> T


Ouch! I'd probably spend that much if I was in a shop and could walk away with it straight away, but I know i'd regret it ordering online in the days waiting for it to come 



Sargon said:


> My wrist is 6 inches and I would not opt for a 44 mm watch personally. 41 mm is about the limit, anything over looks like a clock.


What do you normally wear mm wise mate?



Stinch said:


> I also have skinny wrists and generally opt for midsize (36 - 38 mm), larger than 40mm looks as if I've strapped a pocketwatch on my wrist.
> 
> Depends how much you want to spend. Seiko & Citizen still market midsize divers watches. Rolex of course still have their midsize range & Omega still sell midsize, their Seamaster 300m & Railmaster for instance. Breitling do a lovely 38 mm version of their Superocean Heritage (BREITLING AEROMARINE SUPEROCEAN HERITAGE 38). That's the one I'd have!
> 
> ...


Had a look at the Breitling Aeromarine Superocean Heritage 38, not bad but not too keen in the blue dial or the strap. What site is it that does the smaller straps mate?

Thanks for the replies guys, any suggestions between 36-38mm sporty/diver watches would be good. Preferably black ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

helo

They do the Superocean Heritage 38 with a black dial, they also do a deep copper red colour. They are available with a mesh bracelet that can be shortened or a rubber strap.

I can't post the site in Germany that sells short straps as we don't adverise other sites on here in respect to our host Roy (RLT) who pays for this forum and whose business is seliing watches and accessories. If you 'Google' Extra Short Watch Straps you'll find it.

Roger


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Most of my watches are right around 41mm as that is a popular size. Omega Seamaster Pro, Speedmaster Pro (moon watch), Omega Aqua Terra, Rolex Submariner and Seiko Monster. All in the just over 40 mm range. Anything smaller feels... well small. Anything larger just doesn't fit.


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

For me the right size is 40-44 mm, but I own also an Omega Planet Ocean 45,5 mm and it's OK for me !

Engi


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I've got a 6.5" wrist, and have worn everything from smallish Seikos of 35mm up to huge Casio Protreks and G-Shocks of 50mm and above.










You'll get away with a big watch if it has a thick wide strap.

Rhino straps - they have big chunky D-Rings that sit each side of your wrist and bulk it out.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Think yourself lucky! I have wrists that are over 7.25 inches, and a lot of bracelet watches on the bay just don't fit my dumpy wrists (especially imports from the far east). I am pretty restricted to leather straps.

I personally wear watches between 35-40mm width, but i would also watch the thickness - anything over 10mm is going to stand quite proud of you wrist. I like the Omegas already suggested but the Oris range shouldn't be ignored either.


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

I also have skinny wee wrists around 6" (no tape measure to check right now) but I actually like big watches - I suppose its down to personal preference. All mine are 38mm - 45mm and I personally won't wear anything smaller than a 38mm (without crown) as thats just how I like them.

If you're wanting smaller divers that could look good in all situations - how about a classic Vostok Amphibia? :thumbup:


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Just a point on straps - if you need to punch extra holes then consider getting extra short straps, they are fairly easily available and look better.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Personally, I think the smaller your wrist, the greater your choice. You can wear vintage watches from any era - plus, quite a few of today's higher-value watches come in 'mid-size' versions (Seamaster Professional, Speedy Automatic etc.). Actually, you have much more choice than those with larger wrists. Mine are 7.25 and I don't much like wearing anything over 40mm (38-39 is about perfect ).

As an aside, it's official: we are all getting - ahem...- larger. Most of my life, I have bought my underpants size 'medium' (waist is 32"). The other day, I was buying pants at John Lewis and, guess what? 32" is now SMALL. At 6'2" and 12 stone, I had never considered myself 'small'... but there you have it.


----------

